
Soylent: What Happened When I Went 30 Days Without Food - dmamills
http://thehustle.co/soylent-what-happened-when-i-went-30-days-without-food
======
rdlecler1
Strange--he lost 7 lbs, but he looks less defined in the after picture. At
140lbs, that's 5% of his weight.

~~~
Pinatubo
Probably internal organ failure.

